# Mushroom Swiss over Applewood W/Heavy Q-vue



## rivet (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks to TASUNKAWITKO who shared his recipe, ideas and techniques for this fattie, I present a pair smoked over AppleWood this afternoon.

Here's the goods-


Started to sautee spring onions in 1/2 stick butter-


Added quartered mushrooms and 2 TBSP "ALWANS & SONS" bbq powder, a gift from the spice/sauce exchange program we used to do before the crash. Whatever happened to that? I got and shared a lot of good sauces, rubs and powders from that program we ran.....


Cooked them down a bit, then added TASUNKAWITKO's secret, the teriyaki sauce...


Cooked that down to nothing, letting most of the steam escape and let cool to room temperature. Meanwhile....rolled fattie meat and layered Swiss. One pound regular and half-pound Sage flavored sausage-


On top of that went loads of 'shroomers. Good stuff, folks!


Added a handful of finely shredded Mozzarella- last minute idea~


Rolled and into the freezer for a bit. I think I put too many shroomers into them fatties, so I had to chill it hard to try to prevent a blowout-


Halftime, one is starting to blowout....yikes~


Yes it did blow out...no worries, life is good. Nothing but a bit o' cheese~


Here is one sliced and ready to be eaten. I have to say thank you very much to TASUNKAWITKO for the recipe....these fatties are outstanding!



Thank you all for taking the time to look at my fatties and I appreciate your interest. May your cooking result in fine food, and your experiments result in the best!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Man! ...........Just Nice..thanks for sharing!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 14, 2009)

holy deliciousness, batman ~ that is an outstanding example of a fine art!

be sure to take credit for the original idea, RIVET, i only bounced a few ideas around and made the suggestion for the teriyaki - the original concept and execution was yours!

very, very fine work!


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 14, 2009)

AHH!!! Perfect!!

This was the plans for my next one and you have just make me that much more excited about it! 

Fantastic job and great pictures!

One question though, whats with the toothpicks?


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks delicious.  I'll have to give that a try sometime soon.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 15, 2009)

>>>whats with the toothpicks?<<<

i am guessing to hold the bacon secure.


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2009)

I've yet to try my hand at the "bacon weave" so when I roll my fat fatties, the bacon doesn't reach all the way around. I use toothpicks to secure the bacon ends to the fattie, unitl they cook on.

I know it's low budget, but it works!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, now, Swiss...Mushrooms...as in a steak burger...only with pork sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!!!!!! That's just too good Rivet!

Those look close to the same size as my first pair, at about 3 lbs each...pretty tough to fit a weave on one that size...don't sweat it Dude.

Thanks for sharing those fine lookin' fatties.

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 15, 2009)

Man that looks awesome.  I was all set to do a fattie today and decided not too.  Now I'm glad I didn't.  Maybe I'll save the sausage til next weekend and try one of these beauties.

Points!


----------



## billbo (Jun 15, 2009)

That looks awsome Rivet!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic Qview rivet. Looks absolutely mouth watering.
Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase...All The Way!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey thanks to all you all for the good words! Still eating on one of them, and I took the otherr to work. Didn't last very long! Between the PPB and now this fattie, some folks at work want me to cater a BBQ at a summer party and another's 35 years- with-the-company lunch that the company puts on. The third has a nieces college graduation this fall. Yikes! My smoker ain't big enough!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 17, 2009)

MAN that looks good. You got to love shrooms and swiss. Gonna have to try that one....YUM


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Rivet, you are from "the show me state" and that's what happens when you show them......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Maybe they will buy you a commercial smoker so you can cater for them??


----------



## grothe (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh Yeah...that's goin on the to do list!!
Great post Rivet....awesome fattie!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatties looks great Rivet.  Nice recipe Tas.  All those mushrooms in there...Man that looks good!
I didn't even join the site till right after the crash so I never even knew there was an exchange program going on.  I would love to see that started back up.

Anyway, back on topic.
It looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah it was nice for a while then it kinda disappeared. Folks would post their region, or town, and what kind of local spices, rubs, sauces, BBQ Sauces etcetera, and folks would respond and an exchange would occur between (probably) first come first served. The details would be worked out via PM and the package-goods when they arrived would be shown on q-vue and taste test results too. All in all it always worked out pretty fairly for me, got as much as I sent and it was all good.


----------



## dingle (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome looking fattie Rivet!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy cow.  That is a must try for me.  Mushroom lover.  Thanks.


----------



## rivet (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks to TASUNKAWITKO who shared his recipe, ideas and techniques for this fattie, I present a pair smoked over AppleWood this afternoon.

Here's the goods-


Started to sautee spring onions in 1/2 stick butter-


Added quartered mushrooms and 2 TBSP "ALWANS & SONS" bbq powder, a gift from the spice/sauce exchange program we used to do before the crash. Whatever happened to that? I got and shared a lot of good sauces, rubs and powders from that program we ran.....


Cooked them down a bit, then added TASUNKAWITKO's secret, the teriyaki sauce...


Cooked that down to nothing, letting most of the steam escape and let cool to room temperature. Meanwhile....rolled fattie meat and layered Swiss. One pound regular and half-pound Sage flavored sausage-


On top of that went loads of 'shroomers. Good stuff, folks!


Added a handful of finely shredded Mozzarella- last minute idea~


Rolled and into the freezer for a bit. I think I put too many shroomers into them fatties, so I had to chill it hard to try to prevent a blowout-


Halftime, one is starting to blowout....yikes~


Yes it did blow out...no worries, life is good. Nothing but a bit o' cheese~


Here is one sliced and ready to be eaten. I have to say thank you very much to TASUNKAWITKO for the recipe....these fatties are outstanding!



Thank you all for taking the time to look at my fatties and I appreciate your interest. May your cooking result in fine food, and your experiments result in the best!


----------



## slanted88 (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah Man! ...........Just Nice..thanks for sharing!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 14, 2009)

holy deliciousness, batman ~ that is an outstanding example of a fine art!

be sure to take credit for the original idea, RIVET, i only bounced a few ideas around and made the suggestion for the teriyaki - the original concept and execution was yours!

very, very fine work!


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 14, 2009)

AHH!!! Perfect!!

This was the plans for my next one and you have just make me that much more excited about it! 

Fantastic job and great pictures!

One question though, whats with the toothpicks?


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks delicious.  I'll have to give that a try sometime soon.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 15, 2009)

>>>whats with the toothpicks?<<<

i am guessing to hold the bacon secure.


----------



## rivet (Jun 15, 2009)

I've yet to try my hand at the "bacon weave" so when I roll my fat fatties, the bacon doesn't reach all the way around. I use toothpicks to secure the bacon ends to the fattie, unitl they cook on.

I know it's low budget, but it works!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jun 15, 2009)

Nice - Thanks for sharing.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, now, Swiss...Mushrooms...as in a steak burger...only with pork sausage 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 !!!!!!! That's just too good Rivet!

Those look close to the same size as my first pair, at about 3 lbs each...pretty tough to fit a weave on one that size...don't sweat it Dude.

Thanks for sharing those fine lookin' fatties.

Eric


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 15, 2009)

Man that looks awesome.  I was all set to do a fattie today and decided not too.  Now I'm glad I didn't.  Maybe I'll save the sausage til next weekend and try one of these beauties.

Points!


----------



## billbo (Jun 15, 2009)

That looks awsome Rivet!


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

Fantastic Qview rivet. Looks absolutely mouth watering.
Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase...All The Way!!!!!!!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey thanks to all you all for the good words! Still eating on one of them, and I took the otherr to work. Didn't last very long! Between the PPB and now this fattie, some folks at work want me to cater a BBQ at a summer party and another's 35 years- with-the-company lunch that the company puts on. The third has a nieces college graduation this fall. Yikes! My smoker ain't big enough!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 17, 2009)

MAN that looks good. You got to love shrooms and swiss. Gonna have to try that one....YUM


----------



## oneshot (Jun 17, 2009)

Well Rivet, you are from "the show me state" and that's what happens when you show them......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Maybe they will buy you a commercial smoker so you can cater for them??


----------



## grothe (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh Yeah...that's goin on the to do list!!
Great post Rivet....awesome fattie!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 17, 2009)

Fatties looks great Rivet.  Nice recipe Tas.  All those mushrooms in there...Man that looks good!
I didn't even join the site till right after the crash so I never even knew there was an exchange program going on.  I would love to see that started back up.

Anyway, back on topic.
It looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## rivet (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah it was nice for a while then it kinda disappeared. Folks would post their region, or town, and what kind of local spices, rubs, sauces, BBQ Sauces etcetera, and folks would respond and an exchange would occur between (probably) first come first served. The details would be worked out via PM and the package-goods when they arrived would be shown on q-vue and taste test results too. All in all it always worked out pretty fairly for me, got as much as I sent and it was all good.


----------



## dingle (Jun 17, 2009)

Awesome looking fattie Rivet!


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2009)

Holy cow.  That is a must try for me.  Mushroom lover.  Thanks.


----------

